# saturday 1-26-13



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Left soldier creek at 8:00 am , tried to fuel at Bear Pt but it was closed, went to Barbers for fuel. left the pass at 10am. Caught some fish on the way out. Pulled up to the Petronus Rig at 3pm to see a blue on a suicide mission. Dropped a blue and white islander back to the fish and it missed it. Dropped it back again and fish on! 40 minutes later we had a good release. I would estimate it to be a 175lb Blue. Left Petronus and went to the Marlin rig to be only to be greeted by a bigger blue. It hit a pink over blue and went nuts. Thankfully Blain Stewart put the fuel to the motors to take the slack out of the line. Got some great video of the fish greyhounding all over the place. A little over an hour we released the blue still very very healthy! It looked to be just over the 200lb mark. Pretty cool weekend to leave Orange Beach and release two blues! Blains son will be sending me pictures and video, ill post once I get them.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Great report, can't wait to see the video !!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a heck of a way to start the year!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

January Blue Marlin is one thing, two of them is another even better thing!

Great job and thanks for the report


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! that is amazing! Makes me rethink my "no blue marlin here this time of year" thinking!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow great report. Job well done capt!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!! congrats on the TWO blues!!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Do yo have any pics of the exciting action?


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Thanks yall! Yes, we have a ton of pictures and lots of video as well. Once I get all the pictures and video I'll have my office manager post them as I am some what illiterate in that field.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

That will be a trip you will never forget! Way to start the year off


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job. Way to start the season.


----------

